# Kazakh: Almad and Aknola



## littledogboy

Dear all,

would you please help me: are Almad and Aknola plausible first names of people from Kazakhstan?

I am translating from a video and do not want to offend by mishearing/misspelling.

Thanks.


----------



## er targyn

The first name looks like Almat, but I've never heard of Aknola.


----------



## littledogboy

What about Atmola?


----------



## er targyn

Maybe Akmola? It's old name of Astana. Almat is a "short" version of Almaty, the "south capital".


----------



## littledogboy

Dude, I know nothing at all about the Kazakh language.

Do you reckon Almat and Akmola could be two guys coming to the Czech Republic for work, then?


----------



## er targyn

Can you show that video?


----------



## littledogboy

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6rqcM_yeh93VDdKWHYtWDBpTGs/edit at 12.35 - mind you, he speaks Czech and a little indistinctly.


----------



## er targyn

The name Almat exists, about second one I am not sure. It's possible to be Akmola, Akmol or Akmal'.


----------



## littledogboy

Thank you, Mr er targyn.


----------



## er targyn

You're welcome.


----------

